# Visualisierung gesucht



## Leckrer (5. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Visualisierung wenn ich Sound Dateinen abspiele. Sie sollte interaktiv sein, und ca. so aussehen:

http://mymikrofon.de/fur_andere_nicht_loschen/WMP%20SA.png

Das ist ja die Standard von WMP. Die ist mir aber zu langweilig 

Ich hätte gern eine, die den ganzen Bildschirm füllen kann und mehrere Farben hat, da ich diese Balken einfach cool finde.

Also bisschen sowas, wie an Mischpulten die "Übersteuerungs-LEDs" 

Danke, wenn ihr was kennt, möglichst für WMP ansonsten nehm ich auch gerne Programmvorschläge an


----------



## cultraider (5. September 2012)

ja ich weiß was du meinst, du meinst nen animierten graphischen output equalizer...sowas hatte ich früher einmal, das war noch n glide plugin für winamp 2.6 

hab ich schon seit jahren gesucht und leider nie gefunden.


----------



## Research (5. September 2012)

VLC-Media Player.


----------



## Leckrer (5. September 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> VLC-Media Player.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Research (6. September 2012)

Der hat Visualisierungen. Glaube eine war die die du gesucht hast.

Hier mal suchen ob es mehr gibt: Addons for VLC - addons.videolan.org


----------

